# Lohnt sich bei mir eine Gtx670 ?



## starsoul1 (12. Juni 2012)

Hi leute , 

soderle habe folgendes Problem.

Ich bin mittleweile ziemlich auf Battlfield 3 hängen geblieben nachdem infinity ward sich schlicht und ergreifend keine Mühe mehr bei den Cod teilen gibt. Da Battlfield 3 hohe Hardwareanforderungen hat, und ich deswegen schon auf 8gb ram gewechselt habe.

Zudem grad eine 570 drin habe, ich diese aber noch zurückgeben kann, frage ich mich ob sich eine Gtx 670 lohnt, das Geld bin ich gerne bereit für die entsprechende Mehrleistung auszugeben.Jedoch habe ich Angst das der Rest meines Systems nicht zur Gtx 670 passt, da ich noch auf 775 sockel setzte, demzufolge Arbeit eine Q9550 @3,4ghz der stabil unter Last [Kerntemp max 62° core0] läuft, mit 8gb corsair 1066er.

Also Limitiert mein Prozessor die Gtx 670 oder kann ich bedenkenlos zugreifen?
Sollte ich evtl. noch etwas warten und ein i5 gleich mit aufrüsten?

System:
Q9550@3,4ghz |scythe mugen 2 
Asus p5q se +
8gb ddr 2 [2x2 corsair 1066 + 2x2 Ocz 1066]
Gtx 570
1tb hdd


mfg starsoul1


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2012)

Da musst du keine Angst haben. Es stimmt zwar, das selbst die Sandy Bridge Core-i3 Prozessoren flotter als der Q9550 rechnen, trotzdem reicht der noch eine Weile aus. Zumal deiner ja auch übertaktet ist.

Aufrüsten muss noch nicht sein, aber natürlich sinkt der Wert des Q9550 kontinuierlich. Solltest du beachten, wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst, das alte System zu verkaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

Ob die GTX 670 aber die Mehrleistung dann wert ist, musst Du selber wissen. Wenn man die günstigeren Modelle der beiden Karten nimmt, ist die 670 etwa mehr als 50% teurer, dabei ist sie mit einem modernen System dann 40-50% schneller als die 570. Aber kann sein, dass es mit Deinem 9550 dann nur 30-40% mehr sind.


----------



## starsoul1 (12. Juni 2012)

okay, vielen dank , werde zu einer 670 greifen , und später evtl mal zu einem i 5 zusätzlich greifen


----------



## starsoul1 (27. Juni 2012)

Soderle, hab jetzt die Gigabyte WIndforce gtx 670 und bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Die Leistung passt und unter Last wirklich kaum noch bemerkbar.Temps sind auch okay.

Nur etwas ist unseriös: Habe mal in bf3 auf 1680x1050 (samsung 2233rz) und high mit 2 x aa wie zuvor gespielt, Msi afterburner ingame Monitor benutzt, die Grafikarte bleibt zwar relativ kühl, jedoch zeigt er mir in Bf3 nie oder nur evtl. für Bruchteile von Sekunden 98% auslastung an (höchsten bei großen Maps im Jet) ansonsten schwankt die Gpu Auslastung immer zwichen 53 und 70~ Prozent.

Heißt dass, dass mein prozessor der grade auf 3,4ghz läuft die Karte nicht richtig auslastet, da ein Titel wie Battlefield 3 ja eig. diese karte zu 99% konstant auslasten müsste ? Hab zwar keine Probleme, jedoch wär es ja ärgerlich wenn man weis das man noch Leistung rausholen kann. 

(Nvidia Treiber auf "default settings", ausser Energioptionen da habe ich "maximale Leistung bevorzugen")

Wenn ich meine Komponenten verkaufe, könnte ich für ca 30-40 euro Aufpreis ein i5 2500k mit Z77 Mainboard und 8g ram bekommen, lohnt sich das in meinem Fall ?


Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus

mfg starsoul1


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Eine Grafikkarte wird normalerweise nicht absichtlich komplett ausgelastet - es ist ein Trugschluss, dass eine Karte IMMER zu 99-100% Gas gibt, um möglichst viele FPS zu erreichen. 

Ein i5-2500k würde aber natürlich einen guten Schub bringen - kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wieviel. Ich empfehle bei Sockel 775-Systemen an sich gerne einen Verkauf, da vor allem die Quadcores einiges an Geld bringen - bei Dir hab ich es nur nicht getan, da Du an sich ja insgesamt ein sehr gutes System hattest, auch schon mit "nur" der GTX 570. 

Wenn Du nur 30-40€ Aufpreis zahlst, dann steig um - aber bist Du sicher, dass es so wenig ist? Was kriegst Du denn für Deine alten Sachen?


----------



## starsoul1 (27. Juni 2012)

q9550 im E0 STEPPING ca 130 euro, p5q se + ca 50-60 + 4gb 1066er corsair ca 40,- 4gb ocz 1066er ca 40,- = 270   i5 würde mit Z77 und 8gb team elite 307,- kosten.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2012)

Ist doch okay? Selbst wenn du dir einen 3570K nähmst, für 50€ Aufpreis geht das schon in Ordnung.
Du musst halt entscheiden, wie wichtig dir das ist. 

Ich hab ja selber den Q9550, aber noch im Werkszustand.
Ich weiß, der Prozessor ist genauso gut wie der "Phenom II X4 955BE" oder der "965BE" (wenn es nicht rein nach Taktfrequenz geht).

Wenn es allgemein heißt, der "X4 955/965" wird schon noch eine Weilchen reichen (ich danke den Konsolen  ), tut's der Q9550 ebenso. 
Und auch der "Phenom II X4" sitzt, wenn AM3, in einem sterbenden Sockel. USB 3.0 könnte ich noch immer via Zusatzkarte nachrüsten, der DDR2 RAM ist sicher auch noch kein Nachteil.
Mein System hat also noch immer die gleiche Lebenserwartung, wie ein heute neu gekauftes System auf X4 Basis, bin also nicht unbedingt gezwungen, noch jetzt und heute aufzurüsten.

Da ich nur auf 1680x1050 spiele (2233RZ  ), werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch eine GTX670 holen und mit der Leistung, für's erste,  zufrieden sein. Natürlich wäre es schön, den VSync einzuschalten und immer 120fps zu haben, bezweifle aber, dass selbst ein i7 das, bei modernen Spielen, immer bringen kann. 

edit: Die Leistungssteigerung von einem normalen Q9550 auf einen normalen 2500K beträgt schon mal bis zu 150+%.
Ich kann leider nicht einschätzen, wo sich der Q9550 mit 3,4GHz platziert. Aber gegen schneller und dabei kühler, sparsamer, etc. wär im Prinzip nicht einzuwenden. 

Du kannst auch das hier lesen. Sieht gut aus, also tu's einfach, solange der Q9550 viel bringt und der RAM günstig ist (der schwankt noch am ehesten im Preis, nächstes Unwetter kommt bestimmt).


----------

